# 2006 Altima Bad Gas Mileage



## Littlered88 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a 2006 Altima with 60,000 miles on it. I have the 2.5L engine and 90% of my driving is highway. In the past 2 months, I have noticed my gas mileage drop about 2 miles per gallon. I used Lucas Injector Cleaner and couldn't tell any difference. I am also using premium fuel without ethanol. Any suggestion as to my next step. My CEL light has not come on so that would kind of rule out the EGR, PCV, or fuel filter right? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There are too many factors to fuel economy. Tire pressures, air filter, air temp, load on the engine just to rattle off a few. If it cuts in half then you should worry but only a 2mpg drop is nothing. 

Did you know you get worse fuel milage in the winter then in the summer. The colder air coming in takes more fuel to burn it properly because it more dense. And more energy to heat up the oil. So don't worry to much about it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A marginal O2 sensor will hurt the MPG. You might consider replacing it.


----------

